# Need to make mods on a new offset smoker (bbqgalore)



## smokeluvin (Oct 17, 2012)

I just bought a brand new offset smoker from bbqgalore for $250.  And I'm already regretting it I need to make mods for it smoke leaks,baffle for airflow to flow down and and add duct for smoke stack to come to the grill level etc. wish I would of went with a verticle smoker.  My question is does anyone have this offset that is sold specifically for BBQ galore and what are the best options iVe already been doing research on this sight and youtube.  Thanks I appreciate the help/info in advance.  Not to happy about having a modified smoker that changes the look of its original design but what's done is done and I have to make the most of it.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't know how your fab skills are but here is my mods and i couldn't be happier..............

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## smokeluvin (Oct 17, 2012)

That's nice I'm not a welder myself though.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2012)

Now do everything that Joe did and you'll be golden. Thats one hell of a good job joe.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a char Griller outlaw and have made the same mods for a char Griller pro. No welding needed.

I did the following:

Lowered the stack
Made a charcole basket ( there is a no weld directions on the forum)
Put tuning plates in. 
Use foil to seal the smoker opening. ( too cheap to buy the sealing rope )
Added a couple thermometers to lower part of the lid.


Lots of ideas for mods to that style of smoker on SMF. Take the time and look around before you settle on any. 

Most smokers under $500 need some type of mod to make them better, but that is the fun of this. You customize to get it where you like it, just like any other hobby...


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had the older version of BBQ galore offset, it wasn't perfect but it did me well for a number of years. I would say just to use some JB weld around the smoke stack where it leaks, add some type of seal around the door and add some tuning plates.

Meathead Goldwin has some great tips at modding a mass produced offset smoker @ www.amazingribs.com these same suggestions can be seen here all over the place by searching out offset pit mods, I'm sure.

Good luck to you!


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=offset+pit+mods


----------



## smokeluvin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and info really appreciate it.  I've been doing some research and am thinking about getting some high heat silicone,baffle to bring the smoke down, some duct of sort to extend the smoke stack to grill level, and tuning or convection plate.  Let you know how it works out when I get the time to do it.


----------



## smokeluvin (Oct 17, 2012)

Raymo what kind of smoker are you using now a days.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm running a Lang 36 for the past year. I really like the food off of it! When I sold the BBQ galore pit for this one I decided I wanted to try my hand at stick burning so I can't give an honest apples to apples comparison from one pit to the next. I ran with charcoal and wood chunks (with a Guru at the end) on the BBQ Galore and only run sticks on the lang no charcoal.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 20, 2012)

Chef Rob has the same BBQ model i had and he did some really good tuning work to his.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119651/bar-b-chef-baffle-and-tuning-plates


----------

